# a few ones from my little collection



## dirkp (Aug 1, 2006)

i wrote you, that when i'm back from holiday i will mak ea few pics from my new collection. here they are. a few very simple pics , but you can see what is important 


surefire M6 , surefire m2 strider edition with bezel ,surefire E2D, surefire old KL1 with E1 case, surefire KL4 with Vital gear case,fenic rocket and the standing one is an Amilite






lion cub alu, lion cub black , arc aaa , orb raw ns , 2 old orb's i dont know which ones , fenix L1p






mcluxIII TI , mcluxIII TI-PD , mcluxIII chromie PD











3 orbs 






CR2 Ion Ti , K.I. t natural


----------



## KingSmono (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, GREAT collection!  You and Bernie should start a German, McGizmo fan-club!  

-Allen


----------



## greenLED (Aug 1, 2006)

That's a great collection, dirkp!

There is a German CPF listserv set up. IIRC, Chrisse242 has the info on his sigline.


----------



## kiely23+ (Aug 1, 2006)

very nice collection...  

schön zu sehen, das es in Deutschland noch ein paar "Verrückte" gibt... :lolsign:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Aug 1, 2006)

Very Nice Dirk! Looks like you need to get in on this Berkley Point group Buy to get some smaller clips for those tiny Raws'.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:

The new bezel on the M6 is really a killer !!!!

BTW ... what do you think about the Fenix P1 ... knowing that you have some *very* good competitors?

bernie


----------



## Timber Wolf (Aug 2, 2006)

some more flashlights.......... 






SF Outdoorsman/ KL3, SF Outdoorsman/ KL1, Fenix P1,
McGizmo HD 45, Mr. Bulk Chameleon, McGizmo PD, Arc 4+ 

Klaus
Braunschweig/Germany


----------

